# Roofer Poetry? ,, Kinda? ,, LOL



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

*"Roofer"
 We show for work in the morning dew
run our drip edges and starter strips to
preparing our day as mother nature and her weather permits
today is sunny and warm but tomorrow may be cloudy and cool
so we do what we can as the weather allows
we work through the morning wettness and the afternoon heat 
trying to water tight your home swiftly and neat
with sore backs and raw hands we work from morn to eve 
one objective, one goal 
finish today because tomorrow may be too 
hot, windy, rainy or cold.*​


----------



## primeroofing (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## SellyForiska (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice! also awesome..

Cheers..
Architectural Details and Fiberglass Columns


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

How did I miss that before?

Nice job Sly!!!

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

great poem sly but we have ''roofers'' around here who wouldnt know what a drip edge was


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

lol,
drip edge is very common here in my area, so much so that most roofers in my area don't even know there is such an item as eave flashing,
they just assume you meant to say drip edge.


I do a 'roofers pledge' back in the 90's, don't think I used 'drip edge' in it,
I'll try and find it and post it here.


----------



## carlsguide (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone else ever ordered the cassettes from Don Ohlman (sp), the singing roofer?

About 20 years ago, I ordered some Pewter Belt Buckles and his cassette tape and enjoyed the songs.

Please Pass The Asphalt

and my favorite was, 

It's Time to Roof The House.....

Ed


----------



## brinathig (Mar 20, 2009)

*Roofer Rap*

When the wind storm first hit in september we were all working 16 hour days and going crazy, that is the frame of mind this was writen
With so much drama in the A-B-L-E 

It's kinda hard bein Brian hi double g y
But I, somehow, some way
Keep comin up with funky sales like every single day
May I, kick a little something for the G's 

and, make a few sales as I breeze, through
Two in the mornin and the quotes are still comin
cause my phone still ringin
I got adjusters in the living room writing checks
and, they ain't leavin til six in the mornin (six in the mornin)
So what yo
u wanna do, sheeeit
I got a pocket full of Pen’s and my homeboys do too
So we gonna write big dollars to this
G's up, Accountants down, while you Salesmen bounce to this


Rollin down the street, selling shingles, sippin on gin and juice
Laid back (with my mind on my money and my money on my mind)



Now, that, I got me some signed contacts and checks
Accountants got ther cups, but they ain't chipped in
Now this types of crap, happens all the time
You got to get yours but fool I gotta get mine
Everything is fine when you listenin to the D-O-G
I got the insurance checks that be captivating he
who listens, to the words that I speak
As I take me a drink to the middle of the street
and get to persuadind to this adjuster named Sadie (Sadie?)
She used to be the homeboy's lady 
Eighty degrees, when I tell that adjuster please
Raise up off that cash, cause you need to buy the whole roof
At ease, as
I mob with the Able SalesPound, 

I'm just


Rollin down the street, selling shingles, sippin on gin and juice
Laid back (with my mind on my money and my money on my mind)


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

wow... im a siding guy and we got no poetry like that:no:


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Roofer Rap

I think you need to lay off the gin & juice at 8am and stick to roofing lol


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

:drink::drink:but it is a delicious pick me up


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

roofer rap?!?

:thumbdown:


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

ok snoop that was just lame


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Some poems don't rhyme
And this is one of them

DON'T MATTER IF IT RHYMES AS LONG AS IT GETS THE MESSAGE ACROSS


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

rap crap :thumbdown:, sly :thumbup:


----------



## drs (Nov 18, 2010)

nice!! love it


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Shinglers Blues.

3-tabs, dimensional and designers too
all made just for me and you
we sell them by the square
we install them one shingle at a time

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

keep them lined up and butted right
cut the hips tight and the walls loose
with flashing's nice and neat

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

roll through the valleys neat and tru
no fasteners or joints to close or far of center
twelve to eighteen inches should do

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

lay the ridge caps straight
fastened them well
and don't forget roof vents for longevity's sake

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

mechanically secure & aesthetically appealing
debris all cleaned up
nothing left to do but get paid

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

on to the next job we go
walkable or steep
cold or hot
once the existing is removed and the new underlayment installed
it's the same ole story, just a different day

**four fasteners or six**
***make sure they land on the nailer strip***

*** Base ~~~~~ Solo *** Drums beat in *** Base slowly die's out ***

Shinglers Blues.


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

great poem sly but we have ''roofers'' around here who wouldnt know what a drip edge was


----------

